# 3. Hagener MTB-Tage 29./30. Mai 2010 mit 2- und 3-Stunden Rennen



## Mountainmaik (20. Februar 2010)

Hi IBCler,

die 3. Hagener MTB-Tage mit dem 2- und 3-Stunden Rennen am SA, 29.05.2010 starten in diesem Jahr schon Ende Mai.  Wie auch 2009 sind wir wieder Teil der NRW-Marathon-Trophy, die jetzt durch Nutrixxion unterstützt wird und nun Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy heißt.

Die Strecke in Hagen hat 6,5 Kilometer mit Singletrails und Wurzelpfaden en masse. Wer keinen Bock mehr auf Forstweggeballer hat sollte mal vorbeikommen!

Detailinfos, Bilder und Videos vom Rennen findet Ihr unter 
http://www.zee-aylienz.de/409.html


Vielleicht bis bald in Hagen.

Rock on,
Maik


----------



## apoptygma (24. Februar 2010)

Anmeldung, falls noch nicht gefunden:

Dort!

http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung


Wir sehen uns in Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainmaik (9. März 2010)

Hi MTBler,

einen Eindruck von der Strecke gibt es hier bei Youtube:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q0tVHIGf4Q&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- hagen best of Mountainbiking[/ame]

Viele andere Passagen und den Flow der Strecke kann das Video aber leider nicht ganz vermitteln. Das muss man selbst erfahren. Wer Trails sucht wird Sie in Hagen finden!

Eine allseits gute Saison wünscht
Mountainmaik


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2010)

nettes video.

der sieger der 3std. vom letzten jahr ist auch mit drauf.


----------



## Mountainmaik (22. März 2010)

Aha,

das wusste ich gar nicht. 
wo wir beim Thema Sieger sind:

Der erste Preis für den Gesamtsieger des 3-Stunden Rennens ist eine Reise für 2 Personen für 1 Woche mit HP nach Mallorca. 

Details unter 
www.zee-aylienz.de


----------



## Mountainmaik (6. April 2010)

Hallo MTBler,

es gibt noch ein paar weitere Argumente für unserer Rennen, die Ihr wissen solltet:

>> 3er Teamwertung beim 2- und 3- Stunden Rennen am Samstag

>> kostenloser Fotoservice mit hochaufgelösten Profifotos zum Download
    (praktische Startnummern-Suchfunktion)

>> Die tollsten Trails am laufenden Band (aber das wisst Ihr ja schon ...)

>> Tolle Preise 
     (u.a. Reise nach Mallorca für 2 Personen. 1 Woche inkl. HP  und Flug)

>> Faire Startgebühren beim 2- und 3 - Stunden Rennen

>> Streckenverpflegung mit Nutrixxion-Produkten

>> und so weiter ....

Details unter 
http://www.zee-aylienz.de/334.html


CU,
Mountainmaik


----------



## Mountainmaik (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Singletrail-Freunde,

es haben sich noch weitere Gimmicks bei unserem 2- und 3-Stunden Rennen ergeben:

Neben Verpflegung durch NutriXXion-Produkte, eine tolle Streckenführung, das echte Bikerherzen höher schlagen lässt, eine 3er Teamwertung, Einen tollen Hauptpreis und viele tolle nicht-Hauptpreise, gibt es an der Strecke auch einen Antriebsstrang-Service der Firma Wippermann (Connex-Ketten). Die checken euren Antrieb, wenns im Getriebe rasselt oder hakt.

Und wer noch nicht genug hat, kommt am sonntag dannach auch noch vorbei und fährt beim 3. Lauf SKS-NRW-Cup mit.

Details auf unserer Seite unter:
http://www.zee-aylienz.de/413.html


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Mai 2010)

Freue mich schon drauf


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2010)

bin dabei....Wetter wird ja wieder richtig Klasse


----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> bin dabei....Wetter wird ja wieder richtig Klasse



Ach was....das regnet getz heute nen wenig die Strecke voll, bis Samstag is das griffig und klebrig abgetrocknet...

Bitte alle Anreisenden an die Parkplätze an der Fernuni denken. Es findet eine Parallelveranstaltung an der Polizei statt, es wird sehr voll.

Habt ne gute Anreise und viel Spass.

Wir "sehen" uns an der Verpflegung, hoffentlich trocken ;-)


----------



## r19andre (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
schade das es eine kleine Streckenänderung gibt und ein trail raus fällt , dafür gibts Strasse und ein klein wenig Erholung 

Aber mit dem jetzigen regen ists mir egal, die 2Std.fahrer machen alles wieder frei und wir können dann drei Stunden im trockenen fahren.

bis morgen und Sonntag

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2010)

^^bislang fährst du doch eh ne eiskalte Saison
fährst du Sonntag auch?


----------



## r19andre (28. Mai 2010)

ha ha,

geb mir doch nur Mühe und leider nicht so erfolgreich was die Platzierungen betrifft wie letztes Jahr 

Aber dafür schneller, komisch 
Warum nur sind die alten Säcke schneller wie die mitte 20er ???

bis morgen
Andre


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2010)

^^die haben mehr Zeit 
da ist das mit Freundin etc schon alles unter Dach und Fach und die hat sich schon an die ganzen Rennen gewöhnt


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2010)

Wünsche allen eine gute Anreise


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. Mai 2010)

Wann kommen denn die Ergebnisse?  @ Wenckianke fürs Anfeuern, bin auch eigentlich ein gutes Rennen gefahren, das der Führende 2 Mal vorbeikommt kann ja schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Ergebnisse?  @ Wenckianke fürs Anfeuern, bin auch eigentlich ein gutes Rennen gefahren, das der Führende 2 Mal vorbeikommt kann ja schon mal vorkommen.



Kein Dingen Du ;-) gern getan, auch wenn ich Dich nicht bei jedem Durchlauf gesehen habe. Manchmal wurds doch arg stressig.

Ja nu, der Sickmüller is und war ja auch nen wenig fix unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2010)

stand peter hermann zufällig auf dem treppchen?


----------



## JDN (29. Mai 2010)

@Metzkergiga4u

Aktualisiere doch mal. Die Ergebnisse stehen doch schon lange online.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Mai 2010)

fand das Rennen/die Veranstaltung wieder sehr gelungen
Strecke und Wetter waren super 
der erste war aber echt der Hammer, einfach sau schnell


----------



## Re-spekt (30. Mai 2010)

wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung - Danke
auch die Änderung der Strecke sehr gelungen !

Dank an alle die da mithelfen !


----------



## r19andre (30. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> stand peter hermann zufällig auf dem treppchen?



ne hatte in der zweiten Runde einen Plattfuss vo.

Hagen sollte man dann doch nicht kpl. starr fahren bei den Hammer Wuzeln 

Wetter war ja der Hammer und gleich nochmal zum rennen bei Regen 

Andre


----------



## Endurohenne (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

absolut geniale Veranstaltung.
Danke an die Zee Aylienz...

Gruß  Henrik


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> ne hatte in der zweiten Runde einen Plattfuss vo.
> 
> Hagen sollte man dann doch nicht kpl. starr fahren bei den Hammer Wuzeln
> 
> ...



diese saison hat er echt die seuche mit am bike!
schon 4 bis 5 technische defekte.

letztes jahr hat er gewonnen, und ist dabei glaube ich auch starr gefahren.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2010)

Endurohenne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> absolut geniale Veranstaltung.
> Danke an die Zee Aylienz...
> ...



Stellvertretend für alle Kommentare bis jetzt....

Wir haben zu danken für tollen MTB-Sport, den Ihr abgeliefert habt (inkl. derer heute, die bei fast katastrophalen Strecken- weil Wetterbedingungen,  ich selbst durfte heute P(f)osten sein ) sich duch die Mocke und den "Rutsch" gekämpft haben

Schon geäußerte kleinere Verbesserungen (zusätzliche kleine Verpflegungsstation im Zielbereich) wurden bereits zu den Akten genommen, kurz besprochen und fürs nächste Jahr bereits berücksichtigt .

Es freut, das die Strecke wieder so gut angekommen ist und wir freuen uns, wenn ihr im nächsten jahr wieder am Start seid.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Mai 2010)

Achja und danke für den Picservice


----------



## Arni82 (30. Mai 2010)

Bitte, gerne...

Weitere Fotos aller Teilnehmer gibt es unter http://www.sportler1.de/foto

Die Bilder vom NRW-Cup Rennen vom heutigen 30.05. kommen morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (30. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> diese saison hat er echt die seuche mit am bike!
> schon 4 bis 5 technische defekte.
> 
> letztes jahr hat er gewonnen, und ist dabei glaube ich auch starr gefahren.



jo,
und heute bricht ihm der Sattel kpl. ab 
was muss man tun um soviel Pech zu haben, nicht das ich das haben möchte, aber ist schon arg ärgerlich

War aber heute auch eine Schlammschlacht, meine Fresse irgendwie bin fast nur da lang gefahren wo mein Vorderrad hin wollte oder beide Räder sind gedriftet 

Aber geil wars trotzdem

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> jo,
> und heute bricht ihm der Sattel kpl. ab
> was muss man tun um soviel Pech zu haben, nicht das ich das haben möchte, aber ist schon arg ärgerlich
> 
> ...



ach du *******!
ist was passiert? ich hoffe nicht! (gerne auch per pn)


schlamm gabs bei uns heute auch, und das nicht wenig. selbst auf der gerade war man an einigen stellen laufend schneller.

das bild in meinem album ist nach runde 1 oder 2 von 4 entstanden.


----------



## Delgado (31. Mai 2010)

Lieber Veranstalter ,

eigentlich war alles toll. Sogar warmes Wasser zum Bike abspritzen  ...

Aber eine Sache bleibt doch anzumerken: 

Die "Großen" können ja eigentlich ganz gut ohne Pokale, Medaillen und so'n Zeugs leben.

Aber die Kids mit 'nem Stück Papier und sonst NIX abzuspeisen ist echt scheiße. Und wenn's nur Medaillen sind oder kleinere Sachpreise; so teuer kann das doch nicht sein. Andere Vereine kriegen das doch auch hin.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## 1967downhill (31. Mai 2010)

Tolle Strecke, da konnte ich mit meiner Technik ein wenig das Fehlende Power gutmachen. Hatt fur Platz 11 bei den Senioren Lizenz gereicht.

Schade nur das es mit dem Lexxi U13 so blod schief gelaufen ist :-( Zuerst ist der Start um fast 1 Stunde verspatet (Tut der pre Race vorbereitung kein Gut) und dann ging es mit der Strecke schief. Mein Sohn war vollig am Boden, er lag in 8er Stelle.


----------



## hefra (31. Mai 2010)

Das Rennen hat einiges an Material gekostet. Bei mir zum Glück nur ein Kette die ziemlich fertig aussieht.
Ich war mit völlig ungeeigneten Reifen unterwegs, das hatte Stellenweise mehr mit Schlittschuhfahren als MTB Rennen zu tun. Einmal hatte ich Bodenkontakt. Schlammreifen stehen jetzt oben auf der Einkaufsliste 
Die Kette blieb ständig hängen, so dass ich eine Trinkflasche kompeltt zum freilegen des Antriebs opfern musste.
Aber ins Ziel gekommen... bei einigen ist einiges mehr kaputt gegangen.

Hat Peter den Sattel beim Sturz zerlegt, er ist direkt vor mir geflogen. Von außen sah es bestimmt interessant aus. Wir waren in einer dreier Gruppe, Peter vorne dann ich und dann noch jemande. Ich bin von der Stecke gerutscht, aber auf dem Rad geblieben, mein Hintermann flog auf der Stecken an mir vorbei um mit dem Hintern zu bremsen und im selbem Moment lag Peter vorne auch.

Falls der Sattel beim Fahren gebrochen ist lag es sicher an der extremen Position mit der er montiert war.

Achso die Veranstalltung war wieder Top organisiert.


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Mai 2010)

Arni82 schrieb:


> Bitte, gerne...
> 
> Weitere Fotos aller Teilnehmer gibt es unter http://www.sportler1.de/foto
> 
> Die Bilder vom NRW-Cup Rennen vom heutigen 30.05. kommen morgen früh.



muss ich mich für die Bilder extra anmelden?


----------



## sunny1766 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.
Also mir hat die Veranstaltung am Samstag auch sehr gut gefallen, vor allem das Wetter.  
Kleine Kritik, statt den Hauptpreis an den gesamt schnellsten zu vergeben, welcher Hobbyfahrer oder Lizenser hat da Chancen wenn ein Siekmann antritt, sollte die Reise unter allen Startern verlost werden!!!! 
Ansonsten Klasse Veranstaltung mit Top Organisation.  
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2010)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Also mir hat die Veranstaltung am Samstag auch sehr gut gefallen, vor allem das Wetter.
> Kleine Kritik, statt den Hauptpreis an den gesamt schnellsten zu vergeben, welcher Hobbyfahrer oder Lizenser hat da Chancen wenn ein Siekmann antritt, sollte die Reise unter allen Startern verlost werden!!!!
> Ansonsten Klasse Veranstaltung mit Top Organisation.
> ...



Wobei der Abstand zu ihm getz ja nicht so extrem war. Aber ihm schien der Weg, oder das vorbeischauen hierfür Grund genug, was soll man als Veranstalter da tun (klar, außer zu verlosen)? 

Krass fand ich die Auftritte der russischen Fraktion, die ja in jedem Rennen Podium abgeräumt hat (teilweise auch mehrfach)

Die Kritik mit den Preisen für die Kiddies ist nachvollziehbar warum das so war, kann ich allerdings gerade nicht sagen, da die Siegerehrung bereits beendet war, als ich aus dem wald zurück kam. Ich habe nur die Diskussion zur Annulierung noch mitbekommen. Aber unser Präse liest und schreibt hier ja auch mit. Wird  die Liste der "to do´s" für 2011 erweitern.

Die Photos sind ja der Hammer.....


----------



## DiTha (31. Mai 2010)

Liebe Kiddies und Bambinis,

Delgado hat völlig recht, da waren wir wirklich reichlich unsensibel. Und das, obwohl wir sogar eine Kleinigkeit vorbereitet hatten, was uns aber in der Hektik vollkommen durchgegangen ist, tut uns leid. Und auf der Bühne wär´ zudem auch genug Platz für alle gewesen.

Rückblickend lässt uns das Thema Siegerehrung eh noch viel Platz für Verbesserungen. Wir bleiben also dran und bemühen uns, es im nächsten Jahr besser zu machen.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für euer Feedback und eure Anregungen.

Gruß

Dirk

Zee Aylienz e. V. - MTB Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. Mai 2010)

DiTha schrieb:


> Liebe Kiddies und Bambinis,
> 
> Delgado hat völlig recht, da waren wir wirklich reichlich unsensibel. Und das, obwohl wir sogar eine Kleinigkeit vorbereitet hatten, was uns aber in der Hektik vollkommen durchgegangen ist, tut uns leid. Und auf der Bühne wär´ zudem auch genug Platz für alle gewesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent (31. Mai 2010)

DiTha schrieb:


> Ansonsten vielen Dank für euer Feedback und eure Anregungen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


Feedback zum U13 Rennen:
http://mtbvd-racing.de/2010/05/31/skandal-beim-u13-lexxi-cup-rennen-in-hagen/


----------



## Mountainmaik (1. Juni 2010)

Hi vom Orgachef-Arsch vom Dienst,

in aller Kürze: Die ursächlichen Gründe für den "Skandal" um das U13 Rennen (Zitat) sind bekannt und werden abgestellt. Ebenso die der  Siegerehrung der ELITE-Rennen zur LVM. (Man war das peinlich ....) 

Wenn es einen Gott gibt, so werfe er uns noch mehr Ehrenamtler vom Himmel. Dann klappts auch mit der Siegerehrung und dem Flatterband.

Tschüß,
Maik


----------



## M::::: (1. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht mal als kleine Anregung: Wenn s kurzfristig personelle Engpässe gibt,kommuniziert die doch einfach kurz währrend der Veranstaltung. Es finden sich bestimmt Eltern/Betreuer/Teamkollegen die ihr Rennen schon hatten etc., die kurzfristig als Streckenposten o.Ä. einspringen.
Wäre für mich zumindest kein Problem und für die meisten anderen wohl auch nicht.

Das es ausgerechnet die U13 Klasse trifft ist natürlich extrem schade,da man in dem Alter oft noch nicht eine gewisse Abgeklärtheit im Umgang  mit "Krisen" hat. Das überträgt sich dann auch gerne schnell mal auf Eltern und Betreuer, die ihre frierenden,wütenden und weinenden Schützlinge aufsammeln müssen,um ihnen dann zu erklären das es leider kein reguläres Rennen gibt. 
Ich war zwar am Sonntag nicht da,denke aber das es einfach eine unglückliche Verkettung von Umständen war. Am Samstag sowie auch 2009 lief doch alles prima (Ok,die Siegerehrung hat etwas sehr lange gedauert  ).

Wenn Ihr auf noch mehr kritisches Feedback wert legt : 
Bitte schreibt nicht jedes Mal in die Ausschreibung, das nach AK aufgestellt wird .Hat meines Wissens zumindest, bisher nie statt gefunden. Von der ausgeschriebenen Teamwertung konnte ich bisher auch nichts finden. Sind aber im Vergleich zu manch anderem Rennen wirklich Kleinigkeiten.

*Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich bei den Hagener bedanken.Sehr nettes Personal und super Strecke *. Ich denke das es im nächsten Jahr noch besser wird.


Gruß M
(auch MTBvD Racing)


----------



## 1967downhill (1. Juni 2010)

Mountainmaik schrieb:


> Hi vom Orgachef-Arsch vom Dienst,
> 
> in aller Kürze: Die ursächlichen Gründe für den "Skandal" um das U13 Rennen (Zitat) sind bekannt und werden abgestellt. Ebenso die der  Siegerehrung der ELITE-Rennen zur LVM. (Man war das peinlich ....)
> 
> ...



 Da selber Orga eines Rennen in den NL ist mir leider bekannt das mann nicht alles in der Hand halten kann (oder will) und Ehrenamtler auser der Ehre oder ein bisschen Stolz wenig bringt.

Eine separate Strecke fur die U13/U11 war gut, die lange Strecke ja ziemlich Anspruchsvoll (auch fur manche altere Teilnehmer).

Nachstes Jahr Revanche


----------

